
Commodore 64 BASIC inside a USB Connector - atesti
https://www.pagetable.com/?p=956
======
adam12
Only 6380 basic bytes free?

Edit: the device only has 8KB

[https://tomu.im/](https://tomu.im/)

~~~
8bitsrule
6400 bytes ought to be enough for anybody!

------
userbinator
Reminds me of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17459041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17459041)

~~~
WalterGR
Above blind link goes to:

Analysis of USB fan given to journalists at North Korea-Singapore Summit [pdf]
(cam.ac.uk)

161 points by danso 3 days ago

------
gus_massa
It would be nice to see some photos of the package made to adapt the miniboard
to the USB connector. (Or the upper part in the photo has the right wires to
just fit in a USB slot?)

~~~
rzzzt
The underside of the PCB has the necessary contacts:
[https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-
kosagi/tomu/](https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/tomu/)

------
kyberias
It runs the real C64 basic on top of 6502 processor emulator.

------
lowtolerance
$30 + $5 shipping is “super cheap”? _And_ I have to make my own case for it to
be usable? I can buy like 20 ESP8266s for that price. Neat device, and I’ll
probably still end up buying one at some point, but that’s pretty damned
expensive for what it is, in my opinion.

~~~
omgtehlion
Well, it's an $1.5 chip on $0.1 board (add $0.4 for leds, solder, ets). The
rest is for manual work (assembly) and a nice margin.

Anyway, if you are looking for best price, try chinese "blue pill" controller
boards (<$2 a piece), they have more processing power (with similar ARM CM3
cpu). But not that nice form-factor.

~~~
tomcam
What does "blue pill" mean in this context?

~~~
TomVDB
It’s this microcontroller board:
[http://wiki.stm32duino.com/index.php?title=Blue_Pill](http://wiki.stm32duino.com/index.php?title=Blue_Pill)

They are dirt cheap and can be found for around $2 on sites like AliExpress
etc.

------
eltoozero
$30??

Digispark is kind janky in comparison but same specs (attiny85) and not much
bigger, and it’s like a buck a part on aliexpress.

I guess it kinda looks like a yubikey, so if you’re DIYing something like that
maybe the price point isn’t so bad.

~~~
bacon_waffle
Not to justify the price, but attiny85 is a much smaller micro - it's a little
8-bit AVR, where the yubikey is using a 32-bit ARM M0+.

------
sehugg
Is the Microsoft Easter egg there? Try "WAIT 6502, 1"...

~~~
gmiller123456
For those interested, this would write "MICROSOFT!" over top of "COMMODORE" on
the PET startup screen.

